# is this normal for my possible pregnant female to do



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

she has been doing this for the last hour and im worried. she stands up like that and kinda dozes off into a half sleep. shes bright eyes and energetic most of the time but im confused as to weather this is normal or not


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know, but I don't think it is a big problem, but I really have no idea.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

its just odd because this just started in the last hour and her skin on her stomach ripples when i touch anywhere from shoulder to tail. she did just come out of that position and now shes curious about me again


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I found this on one of the rat breeding sites, but she doesn't look pregnant enough to have babies yet, but idk. 

Signs your rat may be going into labor is stretching and moving herself around in sort of odd positions.

It's under tips to know about birth:
http://www.80stoysale.com/ratbreeding.html


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

idk maybe its a very small litter. now shes laying down with her head streatched up to the bars of the cage


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm kind of excited, but more puzzled!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

And your right, I think it will be a small litter.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i hope they come tonight.... i hope they survive, i hope jojo is ok... oh god im a nervouse grandma. now she is laying on her side with her back legs sticking straight out in front of her


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

7:53pm


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe she is in labor...


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Jojo will be fine. I bet they will come tonight, because that isn't usually what pregnant rats do. I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure. Ya, maybe she is in labor.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

P.S. Thanks for updating the pics. It's making me more excited!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i hope so im a little worriedabout her. first time with me and possibly her. she seems so uncomfortable. her whole back end just lifted up (possibly a contraction ???) your welcome


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

It does say that rats stretch during labor. And labor usually takes a while, so don't get too worried if she's like that for a bit.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

she moved. she is now cleaning her stomach and face


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, that can't be bad. I bet she'll be fine.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i set up a video with my camara so possibly i can catch anything even a whole birth


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good idea. So do you think she'll have the babies tonight?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

idk but ill be leaving tonight to go with friends for a couple hours. i figured id set it up before i left to see what i missed while i was gone... even if there arnt any babies yet


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, so you can see if you miss anything. When you get back don't forget to update!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i wont be leaving till 10pm so ill keep it updated till i leave and then right when i return


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, sounds good! Can you still post pics of your recording with ur camera?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i dont know i could try


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

last picture till i return after 11pm


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

K, then when you get back don't forget to update!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i wont forget and to let you knowshe is favoring that corner so im guessing she chose that as a nesting spot. she found something to eat and shes been digging in that corner all day


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks for letting me know. Can't wait for the updates!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yup cant wait


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Me neither.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

she does look adorable in that picture where she is laying on her side though. i think its my cutest pic yet


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, i agree.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i may not be going out tonight.. we will see


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, are you not going out because your staying with Jojo, or were your plans cancelled anyway?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

im kinda leaning more towards the jojo. i wanna make sure shes ok and id rather not party tonight


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a good thing to do. I'm sure Jojo appreciates it.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i hope so id like to be here for her if she really is in labor, shes doing alot of streatching with her butt up in the air


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm excited! Don't forget to take pics if the babies are born tonight!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

ill take pics and then 2 days later i will put them in a line and take a good picture for you


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay, ok thanks!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yup  ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

My mom isn't convinced that I can put a young rat with Seattle, even with intros. So I'm not sure if I can still take one, but I may be able to. Even if it doesn't work out, I still want to see pics and updates and stuff, because I want to know how they do, but I still haven't really talked to her about it, so I maybe can, if its alright.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

how old is seattle?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

She's only like 15 to 18 months, but I think closer to 15. She's also pretty small, and she isn't going to get bigger, i bet. I don't understand what my mother's point is, but I guess she thinks that they can't be in the same cage because of age, but I'll explain things to her.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

coco is only 7 weeks old and she is in a cage with 2 female rats who are 6-7 months old. i think your rat will be fine. possibly even act motherly to the baby.










started out licking genitals vigerously, then went to stomach and legs and is now cleaning her stomach and sides


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. I don't see how having younger rats will be a problem, and Seattle, like I said, is really small for her age. 

I can't wait for Jojo's babies! So excited!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

me niether. im excited


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't mean to burst anyone's bubble.
But that rat does not look Pregnant


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Really?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Those pics are from today, right?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

She looks a little chunky, but not pregnant chunky.
I could be wrong, but most pregnant rats will Balloon much larger then that and have signs of aggression due to hormones.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you have any pics of her from above?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah she is a cutie but to me also she does not look it.

Here is some picture's of my hairless they look it but never were prego:





























Here is a picture of a rat tat is near term










Notice how it is egg shaped(you will see this shape when they are almost at time of birth).

Now there is always exceptions to it; but i think almost always they show most times. And in a hairless Or double rex for that matter most likely would see it.

good luck ether way


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i do not have pictures from above but the reason i think she is prego is because shes getting bigger everyday, constantly licking herself and her nipples are very noticable. she is also pushing her beddinginto a big mound in the corner


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Are there any updates on Jojo?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

ill post a picture in a little bit. no babies but i know shes prego. it will probably be a week possibly two weeks. shes most likely just an early show-er. a non prego rat would not have the nipples and chub that jojo has


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, cool. Wow, that long? I was way off, lol!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well im not sure but i have had people tell me she isnt prego but her form and prominant nipples say otherwise.a chubby rat would not have swollen pink nipples and remember she was with a male when that other lady had her and even the original owner said she was most likely prego


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, I was thinking earlier about how she looked, and that she was with a male, so ya, I still think she's pregnant, but not so big yet. Your probably right.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i hope so. it would be great but there is definantly no mistaking thos pink swollen nipples


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, o well. I found a post on goosemoose asking if there are any hairless rats in California, and so if it is a big litter, than maybe this person would want one or something, idk. But just in case, I copied and pasted it: http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4075008.0

They also are from central cal but said that traveling wasn't an issue.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you i posted an ad there


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

9-12-10


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks like she's getting bigger. I still think she's pregnant.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

she does have that pear shape huh


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya, it looks like it.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i figured too. i mean i think she looks like a pear


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Pear/egg? Because pregnant rats apparently look like eggs, but idk.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

image was broken


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Her nipples is another thing that makes her look pregnant. She wouldn't be like that if she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

bought scale and she weighs 210 grams


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I still don't see how she looks pregnant :/
She looks like a normal ratty. 
How many days have you had her? Rats are only pregnant for 21-24 days and balloon about 2-3 days before they give birth and are very visibly pregnant.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i have only had her since wednesday. i called the original owner and she said jojo was in a cage with a male for a couple of weeks and the owner said jojo has about 1 week left


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well in a week you will know then? Lol
Hairless rats because of the lack of fur, their nipples are always a bit more noticeable.
I am not trying to be a downer, just don't want anyone to get there hopes to high.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate to be a downer as well but my girl Tilly has nipples like that and she is 2 and has never been with a male or pregnant. Only time will tell though. I guess you'll find out in a few days lol


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well i now for a fact thanks to the original owner that she was with a male for 2 weeks and none of my other females her age have nipples like that or weigh as much as her


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not saying that she's not, I'm just saying that you might want to calm down a bit about her being pregnant because it would be a big let down if she's not and you got this excited over it lol. My best friend got her baby rat that was about 4-6 weeks old after she had not been seperated from males and was expecting babies but she never had any.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I got my girl Small-Squatch/Nezumi from a pet store where she was kept with boys, and thought she would end up having babies. Never did though. Thank goodness...

I was expecting them, though...


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

9-12-10 (210 grams)
9-13-10 (221 grams)

(11 gram gain in jojo overnight)


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

another picture from this morning


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

That's a big jump lol now you've got me on the boat thinking she's gonna pop any day now!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

she went up 11 grams from just last night. shes a balloon. it does help sooooooooo much to have a scale otherwise we would all still be confused


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm glad I got one too...I have to wait until 2:00pm to weigh my girl though I'm trying to do it at the same time each day...


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i have an odd scedule so i cant everyday. this is the best i can do

monday- 7am weigh
tuesday- 6am weigh
wednesday- 7am weigh
thursday- 6am weigh

at least its semi concistant


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh lol that should be fine it's only an hour apart
Plus if she's gaining that much weight then it's obviously not a fluke


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

nope i was so excited to take her weight today but when that scale hit 221 grams i almost had heart failure. i also took the weights of my other females and my female coco worries me too. i have coco, jojo, ashes, and peaches. ashes and peaches lost a couple grams. the original owners have not told me if coco was with a male and for the love of god i pray shes not pregnant










9-12-10 ( weighed 128 grams)
9-13-10 ( weighed 135 grams)


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

You might have a lot of babies on your hand soon lol


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i sure hope not. ill keep an eye on coco and jojo's weight but im not as worried about jojo as i would be of coco. coco is only 7 weeks while jojo is almost 8 months old


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

That is a rather large jump in weight just in a 24 hour time period.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

do you think thats good or bad.... r u talking about jojo or coco?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I'd definitely say jojo was pregnant as much weight as she's gained in the past few days. Coco is gainin weight as well but not quite as much so it could just be that she's under better care. But you might also want to keep an eye on her. Just make sure you weigh them at the same time every day. Even an hour can make it vary and you want to be absolutely positive about the amount of weight gained. But jojo's belly is looking rather large today.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well i will definantly keep an eye on coco. but my college schedule kinda messes with the 1 hour differance thing.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait what time did you weigh her yesterday? Just to get an idea of how many hours.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i weighed her at 4pm sunday and 7 am today. im gonna weight all my rats at 7am now. just to get an idea i got home early from college today so i weighed her again at 4pm and she weighed 221 just like this morning.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

K, so she gained 11 in 15 hours.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yes. thats alot


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

yup ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

;D


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

sO you have two pregnant rats?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

so far it seems like coco is just gaining healthy weight... shes only 7 weeks old. jojo is prego for sure.

its only 1 for sure (JOJO). i was just worried with the 7 gram weight gain and not knowing coco's history but im gonna keep track of all my female rats weight gain or weight loss daily so im careful


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

The timing inbetween weighing and weight gain could have a lot to do with when they eat and what not. Like I said the only way to be positive about weight gain is doing it the same time each day. The same goes for people as well. But its good that you will be doing it the same time every day.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

this is my time schedule for weight since sunday

sunday 9-12-19 at 4pm- 210 grams
monday 9-13-10 at 7am- 221 grams
monday 9-13-10 at 4pm- 221 grams

i did the double weight check today since i got home sooner than expected and wanted to recheck her weight for change. from now until the babies arrival i will be weighing her at 7am every morning


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds good. Do you mean 7 am on the schedule for today, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

what i mean is i will weigh jojo every morning at 7am


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

O, ok. Gotcha


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

good im gonna weigh her at 7am tomarrow morning and get a picture of her. ill try to post it as soon as i can


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be amazing ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i will try to post weight sometime after 7am. i will record it but it may take me a while to post the weight becuase i will be at college from 8am to 3pm. if im not able to post the weight till after 4pm when i return home from college and the bus ride i deeply appolagize


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

She's definitely gotten rounder from the first pics, so I think its safe to say that she's definitely pregnant.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

shes also more bulgy on her sides. rounder along with wider. i will get weight posted as soon as i possibly can


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

ok im a little confused. i saw movement in jojo's stomach this morning before i weighed her. i sat there for an hour watching her stomach as she had her morning excersise from 6am-7am because i was sure something had rippled over her whole left side of her stomach, which it did a few more times over that 1 hour period. i also noticed that there was a rippleing/ squeezing kinda thing going on at the base of her tail about 2-3 minutes apart. at 7am i promptly weighed her and this is her weight chart for the past 3 days

sunday 9-12-10 (210 grams)--- starting weight taken
monday 9-13-10 (221 grams)--- 11 gram gain
tuesday 9-14-10 (215 grams)---6 gram loss

is this normal? there was definantly some noticable movement so babies are there and alive, but is the gram loss normal or should i be worried. im gonna weigh her again when i get home at 4pm to see if there is anymore loss/ or a noticable gain again, or even babies


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

jojo weighed 215 grams this morning and i just got home so i weighed her again at 225 grams. this is also what i came home to today. could this be jojos bloody show









ok so she is obviously still pregnant









blood found in the corner of her cage, she was on a high shelf and looks unharmed. could this be bloody show before the birth


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you're gonna have some rittens soon!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yay ;D i hope so but i was sooo scared to see the blood :'(.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

The blood isn't a problem. I've read its normal! ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep it's normal, keep an eye that there is not to much.
I think babies are on the way!
Although you need to leave her alone as much as possible, stress from you interfering, or loud noises ect, could cause complications.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i just touched her belly gently and she just laid there relaxed so i didnt seem to upset her which is good. there were babies moving across my fingers so they are alive, the bleeding had stopped when i got home and was only the amount in the pictures. im gonna leave her alone and let her do her job but im gonna make sure her cage is still able to be peaked into without botherig her or having her notice


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very excited for you, and to see the new bubs! I hope that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

nothin yet :-[


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

the babies are alive still inside mom. i put a lid with fresh milk in there in case mom wanted some and she had streatched herself up the wall of her cage. earlier this morning i had used a water based lubricant to lubricate the area which i applied using a Q-tip... she was fine with that. whle she was streatched up the side of her cage i felt her belly and i felt a fairly good sized wiggling mass *VERY* lower in her tummy... almost between her legs so im guessing maybe it was working its way down the birth canal


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm almost positive this time that the babies will be born tonight, unlike all those other times i've said that, lol. Jojo is really making this impossible for me!

At 5:15 (7:15 on this time) I'm leaving again till 8:30 (10:30 this time), so I will have to wait until after then for updates!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

no babies this morning... shes pullin a good trick cuz im not gonna be here this weekend. :'(. i bet they will be here on sunday when i return home


----------



## lashes (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been reading this thread the whole time and I can't wait to see the baby ratties! they're gunna look so funny if they're all hairless and nekkid. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

im glad you been keeping tabs on this thread lol. she should be having them this weekend. they will be pink and hairless, grow hair, and then by 5-6 weeks the hair should all fall right back out lol


----------



## lashes (Sep 12, 2010)

that's pretty weird. I used to be a cat person and to be honest, hairless animals kinda freak me out. Their skin feels too much like ours. I like my furry compadres. They make fiiine cuddling conditions.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

I have also been watching this thread are there any more signs of any babies yet??? keep us updated please


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

> [stacey][ ]
> I have also been watching this thread are there any more signs of any babies yet??? keep us updated please


http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,23830.0.html

:-\


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL thanks silly blind me


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah they never made it past the whole weekend. when i left my apartment there had been four and the birth was still progressing just fine. i dont think she had too many more maybe 5 or 6 babies but she was just too young and or too inexperianced. it happens and im over it now. im just glad jojo is perfectly healthy although she has taken to grooming my youngest rat coco since comfort momma peaches passed away monday


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah i know im sorry i noticed in the other thread... ur over it now wow thats wuick maybe its just me it breaks my heart eat time one of my pets die


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

im more upset with the loss of my best friend peaches. its sad the babies didnt make it but i only saw 4 that were born before my mom picked me up for my family visit. i wasnt as bonded with them as i was with peaches. she was my very first hairless rat and she was a sweetheart. its sad that jojo's babies died but the mom is healthy, alive, and doing fine and im sooo thankful shes alive. im not saying i have no sadness for the death of the babies cuz if i did it would be a lie but i find it better to count my blessing with jojo being alive than to count my losses


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Well yeah its obviously great shes alive.. just a sad thing and sorry for the loss of peaches too


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well its a deep cut for me but im sure she didnt want me knowing she was sick. she looked healthy up until monday when she passed away in my hands. i remember the day i got her and she kissed my nose so i bought her from a pet store... she kissed my nose again before she curled up in my hands and didnt wake up again. she was my very special and best friend in the whle world i know she is up at the bridge waighting with jojo's babies ready to greet other rats and someday me. i know shell be waiting :'( and till then i will miss her greatly


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah i have a few pets waiting up there for me most recent was my dog of 19 years i miss her so much u know she was a part of me .


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i know how you feel. i have 100 hampsters, 8 cats, 3 pigeons, 1 dove, 1 rat and all of jojo's litter waiting for me.... i hope.

i had the hampsters when i was 5 so i didnt know how fast they bred or how to tell their genders apart....oops i learned fast lol. definantly learned my lesson


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

lol gee 100 thats ALOT ... i just have pets wise what i can afford atm i have a dog a budgie and 3 rats and my two snails hehe.... waiting for me is my other dog 4 rats 2 gerbils 2 mice 2 guinea pigs amd plently of hamsters there too . all of which had very unique personalities


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i was young after 100 babies i did research and learned how to tell the sexes so i had to by two large cages. i seperated all the hampster and we had no more babies... they all died around 2-5 years later from old age and a few were just younge when they died. but enough about hampsters lol.


----------

